# Does ride share insurance (Geico) cover personal use?



## Particle In A Box (Jul 24, 2016)

Do I need to keep my regular policy in my car as well when I get ride share insurance? 
Or can I cancel the personal policy and the commercial policy covers the car now?

Sorry for my ignorance...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Particle In A Box said:


> Do I need to keep my regular policy in my car as well when I get ride share insurance?
> Or can I cancel the personal policy and the commercial policy covers the car now?
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance...


Rideshare insurance is basically personal insurance with an endorsement. So yes, you still have personal insurance. Just keep the insurance card with the most updated policy number on it in the car.


----------

